# SUCHE: Leuchtmelder-Fassung 230V BA9S von Klöckner-Moeller + Lämpchen



## Forumaner (12 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, welche Produktnummer die benötigte Lampenfassung hat, aber es handelt sich auf jeden Fall um eine Fassung, die in die gelb-schwarzen Gehäuse von Klöckner-Moeller auf die Bodenschiene gesteckt werden.
Passende Schließer und Öffner haben die Bezeichnung M22-KC10 bzw. M22-KC01.

Konkret: Ich brauche eine passende BA9S-Leuchtmelder-Fassung mit Bodenhalterung (Angebot am besten mit angehängtem Bild) und mindestens ein 230V BA9S-Lämpchen.

Vielen Dank,
Forumaner


----------



## jabba (13 Juli 2008)

Hab jetzt keine Katalog zur Hand, aber so wie ich mich errinnere gibt es bei M22 keine BA9s mehr. Nur noch LED's für alle gängigen Spannungen.


----------



## kermit (13 Juli 2008)

also den Vorgänger der Titan-Serie?

Da war in den 230V-Fassungen eine Diode drin und dann mit 115V-Birnchen bestückt (soweit ich mich da recht erinnere?). Na, ja, Glimmlampen hab ich da auch schon mal gesehen ...

und das Ganze für IM-Gehäuse

Das Birnchen ist ja wohl die geringste Schwierigkeit. wenn ich dran denk, schau ich mal morgen, ob das Titan-LED-Lämpchen da in das alte System reinpasst.


----------



## Forumaner (14 Juli 2008)

Hallo kermit, hallo jabba,

also ich fände schon besser, wenn noch jemand die alte Fassung für BA9S-Lämpchen finden würde, aber wenn ihr nur noch welche mit LED habt, dann würde ich die auch nehmen, dann aber ein paar auf Reserve! 
Wichtig ist nur, dass ich 230V AC anschließen kann und die Fassung in das M22-Gehäuse passt (Montageart: Bodenbefestigung)!

In der eBucht habe ich so eine Fassung mit LED gefunden, die in mein Gehäuse passen würde:
http://cgi.ebay.de/15x-Moeller-LED-...ryZ36828QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Jabba, was du geschrieben hast, stimmt! Auf der Moeller-Seite habe ich auch nur Fassungen mit LED's gesehen, aber so fortschrittlich muss es bei mir zu Hause nicht sein!  Die Lampe leuchtet hochgerechnet höchstens 5 Tage im Jahr, weil die Gartenpumpen-Steuerung immer in Automatik läuft und das Lämpchen nur anzeigen soll, wenn in Handbetrieb geschaltet wurde!

Danke und Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## himbeergeist (14 Juli 2008)

Wieviele brauchst Du und wenn in welcher Farbe? Reserve braucht man nicht, die halten ewig.

Grüße Frank


----------



## vierlagig (14 Juli 2008)

bei möller gibt es noch den Leuchtmelder konisch BA 9s

typ  bestell-nr.    farbe
L-R  208689         rot
L-G  208690         grün
L-Y  208691         gelb
L-W  208692         weiß


----------



## kermit (14 Juli 2008)

Ergebnis: die alte Serie und die aktuelle Titan-Serie passen überhaupt nicht zusammen. Anbei ein Bild der alten Fassung - aber eben leider nicht die 230V-Version, sondern 24V mit eingebautem Vorwiderstand. Das Bild aus der Bucht zeigt die Titan-Lampe.

Die Titan-Serie habe ich nie mit BA9s kennen gelernt ...

Aber da gibt es doch bei Conrad bestimmt beliebige (Glimm-)lampen, wo man einfach nur ein 12mm-Loch bohrt und das Ding neben den LDT oder was auch immer das in dem IM-Gehäuse ist, mit rein setzt (da es ja eh, scheint es, rein privat ist).


----------



## Forumaner (14 Juli 2008)

Hallo!



himbeergeist schrieb:


> Wieviele brauchst Du und wenn in welcher Farbe? Reserve braucht man nicht, die halten ewig.
> Grüße Frank



Ich brauche eigentlich nur eine 230V-Fassung, aber ich möchte lieber eine als Reserve haben, also insgesamt zwei Stück und am besten in weiß.
Was mir dazu einfällt: Wir rüsten auf der Arbeit die BA9s-Fassungen auch auf "LED-Fassungen" um, falls diese nicht schon wegen den TP's wegfallen, aber die LED's halten leider nicht lange.
Am meisten Ausschuss machen die Fassungen mit LED von Siemens!



kermit schrieb:


> Aber da gibt es doch bei Conrad bestimmt beliebige (Glimm-)lampen, wo man einfach nur ein 12mm-Loch bohrt und das Ding neben den LDT oder was auch immer das in dem IM-Gehäuse ist, mit rein setzt (da es ja eh, scheint es, rein privat ist).



Mit Sicherheit kann man ein bisschen improvisieren, aber bei 230V und im Außenbereich möchte ich lieber nicht experimentieren.
Ansonsten klasse Tipp, ist ja, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, für eine private Anlage.
Aber keine Sorge, die Gehäuse sind vor Regen geschützt!

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Forumaner (15 Juli 2008)

*Ich habe bekommen, was ich brauche!*

Hallo,

möchte nur bekanntgeben, dass ich ein Angobt bekommen habe und ich demnach nicht mehr auf der Suche bin.

Vielen Dank,
Forumaner


----------

